# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Slim Straps Dress



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker
September, 2014

SLIM STRAPS DRESS WITH FULL SKIRT

#3 double pointed needles or #3 circular needle
#6 or #8 DP needles or circular
#2 fingering yarn or DK baby or sport yarn
Ring Markers

With #3 needles cast on 44 stitches. Knit 1 row. NOTE: For a nice even row of stitches on the first row, knit in the back of each stitch across the row.
Dress Straps:
Row 1: Knit 6, BIND OFF 10, Knit 12, BIND OFF 10, Knit 6.
NOTE: After you bind off the first 10 stitches you will have one stitch remaining on the right hand needle - this will be stitch #1 when you knit 12. After binding off the next 10 stitches, you will have 5 stitches remaining on the left hand needle and one stitch on the right hand needle, when you complete the row. 24 sts.

Row 2: (Wrong side) Knit 6, TURN your knitting to the right side and CAST ON 3 stitches, TURN to the wrong side and Knit 12. TURN to the right side and CAST ON 3 stitches, TURN to the wrong side again and Knit 6.
NOTE: You will be casting on 3 stitches for the underarm area of the bound off stitches. 30 sts.

Stockinette stitch for 6 rows (bustline area). On the 6th (purl) row, place markers to decrease down to the waistline:
Knit 3, place marker, Knit 10, place marker, Knit 4, place marker, Knit 10, place marker, Knit 3. 30 sts.

NOTE: When you decrease down to the waistline, you will be working ONLY on the two sets of 10 stitches. The 3 stitches on each end and the 4 stitches in the center ALWAYS remain the same.

Knit 3, slip marker, slip 1-knit 1-pass slip stitch over the knit stitch, Knit 6, Knit 2 together, slip marker, Knit 4, slip marker, slip 1-knit 1-PSSO, Knit 6, Knit 2 together, slip marker, Knit 3. 26 sts.

Knit 3, slip marker, slip 1-knit 1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, slip marker, Knit 4, slip 1-knit 1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, slip marker, Knit 3. 22 sts.

Knit 3, slip marker, slip 1-knit 1-PSSO, Knit 1, Knit 2 together, slip marker, Knit 4, slip 1-knit 1-PSSO, Knit 2, Knit 2 together, slip marker, Knit 3. 18 sts.

NOTE: When you decrease in this manner, with the S1-K1-PSSO on the first decrease and K2 tog on the second decrease, you are shaping the darts to turn inward toward the waist.

Work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows, slipping markers as you knit or purl across the rows. DO NOT REMOVE THE MARKERS. Once you get to the waist you will begin to increase for the hips - with the markers still in place.

Increase for hips:

Knit across the row, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. (4 sts increased).
Purl back, slipping markers - with no increase.

Continue to increase in this manner until you have 30 stitches on the needle. REMOVE MARKERS on the purl row.

Next Row: Knit, increasing in the FIRST and LAST stitch across the row. 2 sts increased. 32 sts. Purl 1 row.

Increase for full skirt:

Knit in the front/back/front of EACH stitch across the row. 97 sts.
Purl 1 row.
SWITCH TO #6 OR #8 NEEDLES TO WORK THE SKIRT. 
Knit in stockinet stitch for 14 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in every third stitch across the row. Purl back.
Continue in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Bind off in knit on the right side. Sew back seam.

DESIGN OPTIONS:

1. Add a different color stripe (knit 2 rows) at the hipline before you increase for the full skirt. Add another stripe after you work 14 rows and before you increase in every 3rd stitch.

2. Work the dress to the hipline in one color (pink yarn or a multi-colored yarn), then change to a contrasting color (rose or one of the colors in the multi-colored yarn) for the skirt increase. After 14 rows, go back to the dress color when you increase in every 3rd stitch.

3. For a striking, dramatic gown, knit the dress in black until the straps are complete, then attach white yarn and Knit 2 rows white, knit and purl in black, knit 2 rows in white, knit and purl in black, etc. until you get to the hipline - working all the decreases and increases as you work each knit row. Once you complete the hipline, use one of the striped colors (either black or white) to increase for the full skirt.

NOTE: Use colorful trims for this dress. Sparkling metallic eyelash for the hip stripe and 6 or 8 rows of eyelash yarn for the hemline. Use red yarn for the dress and white furry yarn or long strand eyelash yarn for the hemline for a holiday party dress. Use pastel Easter colored yarn for the dress and trim with a soft pink, mint green, baby blue, or lavender eyelash.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Still working it into PDF.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome back to designing again, Ladyfingers. As usual your patterns are beautiful. I do have a question though. How do you fit the dresses over Barbie's hips if you sew up the back seam? Thanks also Daeanarah for putting the pattern into pdf form.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

So sweet, Ladyfingers, your talent and design always amazes me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great Job, as always. thank you for sharing your well writen patterns and, again, your talents. jacqui


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

oops, written. I spotted it, and here's the correction.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Now that is adorable. I know a little girl who would love it! Thank you for sharing your great design.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Love your patterns! They are what I look for every time I go to this page. Really don't expect you to have one every day,but don't want to miss one when you do! Thanks so much!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

great designs


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

These are just adorable.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful designs - as always - thanks.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Hannah

You are welcome.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

If you check Ladyfingers Elaine's Doll Outfits
here on KP

You will find under that top where I have uploaded in PDF form (with permission) Elaine's doll patterns and this one is already listed there.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

How good to see you here today!! This pattern is very cute--as always!! Thanks for sharing, Kathy


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for another great pattern


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

***CORRECTION***

Here is a corrected Version of the Pattern.


HAPPY CRAFTING

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another cute pattern. So glad to see you back on here again, you have been missed (and not just for your patterns lol). Thank you Rhyanna for the PDF. You both are so generous with your time and talents.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

As usual Elaine gorgeous. :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous dresses, another awesome pattern, thank you.


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine does excellent work.
If you think you are missing any of her patterns. Do a search for Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns

Go through all the responses as you will see links where you can download the patterns in PDF format.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the dress great pattern thanks!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't see why there would be a problem with fitting the dress over the hips if you put the dress on over the head of the doll. The small part of the dress only goes to the waist.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------

